# plant cutting



## Chemical_Romance

Hello, Does anyone of you knows anything about that phrase?? 
I´m translating a document about goods and services and it appears saying: "Plant cuttings, young living plants and plant tissue cultures for agricultural and horticultural purposes".

I guess it referrs to ¿"podar las plantas, cosechar las plantas"... "plantas naturales... para propósitos agriculturales...", etc.?


----------



## gotitadeleche

Plant cutting can refer to the act of cutting a plant, or as it is used here, it can be the small part of the plant that was cut off.

_*cutting*, slip 

   a part (sometimes a root or leaf or bud) removed from a plant to propagate a new plant through rooting or grafting  _


----------



## Soy Yo

No.... Me parece que plant cuttings son los trozos de plantas que puedes usar (después de cortarlos) para hacer nuevas plantas.

Por ejemplo, corto una "ramita" de una planta, la pongo en un vaso de agua, o en la tierra y la cuido bien y echa nuevas raíces para formar una planta nueva, independiente. Esa ramita con que empecé es el "cutting". (Shoot! La Gotita ganó a mi ramita).


----------



## Chemical_Romance

¿Te refieres a algo así como injertos?


----------



## Chemical_Romance

¿¿¿Resembrar,  pero cómo lo traduzco para ponerlo en el documento???


----------



## Soy Yo

Nos referimos a esto. Branch (cutting) es el trozo del que hablé.
Es "injerto" cuando es "grafted".
Es "rooted" cuando echa sus propias raíces (sin formar parte de otro tronquito como es el caso del injerto/graft).


----------



## YaniraTfe

Hi, see if this helps: “Plant cuttings” son “esquejes” (de plantas).
Como sinónimos también he encontrado: Vástago, injerto, acodo, brote, pimpollo y tallo.

"Plant cuttings, young living plants and plant tissue cultures for agricultural and horticultural purposes."
Esquejes, plantas jóvenes y cultivo de tejidos (de plantas) con fines agrícolas y para la horticultura.
Un saludo.


----------



## gotitadeleche

Chemical_Romance said:


> Te refieres a algo así como injertos?



Not necessarily. As I understand it "injerto" is a graft. 

_*graft*, engraft, ingraft

   cause to grow together parts from different plants; "graft the cherry tree branch onto the plum tree"  _

A cutting can be grafted to another plant, but not all cuttings are grafts. A cutting is a small part of the plant like a tip of a stem, or a root, that can be planted in the soil or in water, where it will grow new roots and stems and grow into a new plant. A graft inserts a small cutting into a cut of a similar type of plant where the two types grow together like one plant. 

Have I thoroughly confused you yet?


----------



## Soy Yo

You have now!!!


----------



## gotitadeleche

Soy Yo said:


> You have now!!!



Hahahahaha!!! Then just look at the link provided by Soy Yo. That expains it better than I did!!


----------



## Chemical_Romance

Hahaha!!! Nooooo! You guys have helped me soooo much! =). But one more question. If i use, one of those synonims for plant cutting, which one should i use for a "legal company" which sent me a legal document???


----------



## Chemical_Romance

Ohh God, someone here is saying it means "Podar"


----------



## Soy Yo

Es la parte desprendida de la planta "podada"... jejeje.

¿Hay un término en castellano para indicar: "A plant section originating from stem, leaf, or root and capable of developing into a new plant"?

Si lo hay, ése es el término que te recomiendo usar.


----------



## Chemical_Romance

xD jajaja. OK, I see now. So, I will use the "esquejes" but which one is better??, vástago?


----------



## Soy Yo

Vástago también puede ser "hijo" o "progenie," ¿no? Mmm. No conozco "esqueje".
.
Después de consultar con el M. Larousse, voto por "esqueje"


----------



## Chemical_Romance

¡OK, gracias, han sido de gran ayuda!


----------



## Chemical_Romance

¡Sí, yo tampoco!, por eso es que me guíé más hacia el lado de vástago.


----------



## gotitadeleche

_*esqueje* 
m. Tallo o cogollo que se separa de una planta para injertarlo en otra o para introducirlo en la tierra y que nazca otra nueva._


I am not a native Spanish speaker, but based on looking up each synonym in the dictionary and also doing an image search for each one, I vote for esqueje.


----------



## Chemical_Romance

But do you think I should use that term for a legal document???. I´m scared of someone arguing on me later for not knowing the meaning to that word... =|


----------



## gotitadeleche

Chemical_Romance said:


> But do you think I should use that term for a legal document???. I´m scared of someone arguing on me later for not knowing the meaning to that word... =|



Then look it  up in several dictionaries and do an image search and a word search (to see how it is used in texts) until you are satisfied that you understand the word. Save all that information in case you have to argue your point. Do that with each of the synonyms to see which more closely fits the idea of the English word.


----------



## Soy Yo

Chemical_Romance said:


> But do you think I should use that term for a legal document???. I´m scared of someone arguing on me later for not knowing the meaning to that word... =|


 

En ese caso, recomiendo que consultes con tu abogado .


----------

